# New Crysis WARHEAD Benchmark Tool BETA



## FelipeV (Sep 22, 2008)

Hello !!

I've created a small utility to assist on benchmarking Crysis Warhead, much like Crysis Benchmarking tool.

Frontend screenshot






Requirements

Windows XP/Vista
Microsoft .NET Framework 2.0
Crysis WARHEAD (not included)

======================
FBWH Tool 0.31 Installer (Update 10/13/2008 12:05 GMT -0300)
http://www.framebuffer.com.br/index....&file=FBWH.rar
http://cid-0459fc515f4928b3.skydrive...ublic/FBWH.rar

======================
TODO

======================
CHANGELOG

0.31 - 10/10/2008
Fixed can't change game instalation path issue
Added pause/resume between benchmark runs
Added system extra information for ranked benchmarks (GPU clocks, Motherboard manufacturer/model, etc.)
Added experimental ranked benchmark submission. Please note that the database will be cleared after the open test period ending at end of october.

0.30 - 01/10/2008
Fixed translation of button Save cvars in version en-US (Thank you 003 for reporting it)
Internal build for online ranked benchmark tests.

0.29 - 30/09/2008
Minor bug fixes

0.28 - 28/09/2008
Bug fix
- FSAA = True is not a valid console command, fixed to use FSAA = 1 when using AA. Thanks wolf2009 for reporting it.

0.27 - 27/09/2008
Now compiled with .NET Framework 2.0
Cosmetic bug fixes
Display resolution now shows only available resolutions from display driver.

0.26 - 26/09/2008
Internal build

0.25 - 26/09/2008
Added additional logic to disallow execution when user don't have write access to game's folders. The program cannot run if it can't create the custom config file to run the benchmark and save the benchmark return log.
Portugal (pt-PT) Windows localization now shows pt-BR localization

0.24 - 25/09/2008
Bug fix
- Program won't start if using Windows versions different than english/brazilian portuguese

0.23 - 25/09/2008
New AA 8xQ, AA 16x and AA 16xQ added for NVIDIA GFX cards.

0.22 - 25/09/2008
Bug fixes
- CUSTOM options as reported by HalJordanGL2814
- NVIDIA driver version string causing startup error (sorry!)

0.21 - 25/09/2008
New layout with new options
Added v-sync and windows mode test options
Added update check button (globe icon on bottom of screen)

0.20 - 24/09/2008
*STEAM fix.*
0.19 - 24/09/2008
Added missing sys_spec_GameEffects and sys_spec_MotionBlur on CUSTOM configuration dialog (Thanks again HalJordanGL2814)

0.18 - 24/09/2008
Added option to save and load benchmark queues
Added option to load custom cvars text file

0.17 - 23/09/2008
STEAM fix.

0.16 - 23/09/2008
*Added support for STEAM*. Thanks to HalJordanGL2814 from adrenaline forum for testing and feedback.
Added experimental system information and results submission to ranked server (not working yet on this build)
Added option to save text results after benchmarking 

0.15 - 22/09/2008
Added support to WH internal flythrough timedemos

0.14 - 22/09/2008
Minor bug fixes

0.13 - 22/09/2008
Line breaks inserted in tool generated base64 string for ranked benchmarks, so posting the code will not break forum's screen layout.

0.12 - 22/09/2008
In ranked mode benchmarks is not allowed to change Time of day, Loops and use custom cvars. CUSTOM mode is not allowed too.

0.11 - 22/09/2008
Bug fixes
Ranked mode not used by default.

0.10 - 22/09/2008
Minor bug fixes

0.09 - 22/09/2008
Minor bug fixes
Added Time of day to change timedemo execution time of day
Added Ranked benchmark feature. The tool will generate a base64 string with the results and configuration used, along with a MD5 hash which I can use to see if the benchmark was ran with no modified configuration files. Any modification to any of CVarGroups\*.cfg files will invalidate results. This option is not need to run the benchmark, it will be used on another Brazilian forum to maintain a ranked benchmark database.

0.08 - 21/09/2008
Minor bug fixes
Added 25x14 and 25x16 resolutions (16:9 and 16:10 XHD)

0.07 - 21/09/2008
Minor bug fixes

0.06 - 21/09/2008
Added CUSTOM config mode
Added feature to run DX9 and DX10 with different modes in same queue

0.05 - 19/09/2008
Added feature to run several tests
Added Installer/Uninstaller

0.04 - 19/09/2008
2 new timedemos
English translation
PERFORMANCE and MAINSTREAM modes included
Custom cvars support

0.01 - 19/09/2008
Initial release with 1 timedemo at ambush map
======================

The tool have support for 3 custom timedemos record at avalanche, ambush and frost maps.

The benchmark tool contains 3 timedemos named framebuffer.tmd that will be saved on folders Game\Levels\ambush, Game\Levels\avalanche and Game\Levels\frost

None of your Crysis Warhead files will be changed or removed, just the 3 timedemos will be saved on the folders above.

Have fun benchmarking your new game

*PS: Thats not my work, I´m just helping a friend.*


----------



## wolf2009 (Sep 22, 2008)

great utility, used for my benchmarks here

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?p=985713#post985713


----------



## iStink (Sep 22, 2008)

I hope they find a fix for the steam versions.  I know that's how a LOT of people got their copy.


----------



## newconroer (Sep 22, 2008)

Don't these Crysis bench tools only require like the island map(GPU bench) folder, and a few other smaller files and executables in order to run?

...meaning, that a whole package could be uploaded?


----------



## FelipeV (Sep 23, 2008)

update to 0.15 version.

No steam version yet


----------



## Mr.John (Sep 24, 2008)

New test build with Steam support available now:
http://cid-0459fc515f4928b3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Public/FBWH|_steam|_test.rar


----------



## ShogoXT (Sep 24, 2008)

//////////// Summary \\\\\\\\\\\\\

09/23/2008 22:16:11 - Microsoft® Windows Vista™ Home Premium  32-bit Service Pack 1

DirectX 10 ENTHUSIAST 1X @ Map: ambush @ 0 1920 x 1200 AA 4x 
==> Framerate [ Min: 6.08 Max: 43.52 Avg: 27.36 ]

DirectX 9.0c ENTHUSIAST 1X @ Map: ambush @ 0 1920 x 1200 AA 4x 
==> Framerate [ Min: 0.00 Max: 0.00 Avg: 0.00 ]

DirectX 9.0c ENTHUSIAST 1X @ Map: avalanche @ 0 1920 x 1200 AA 4x 
==> Framerate [ Min: 0.87 Max: 31.95 Avg: 15.88 ]

DirectX 10 ENTHUSIAST 1X @ Map: avalanche @ 0 1920 x 1200 AA 4x 
==> Framerate [ Min: 8.76 Max: 52.38 Avg: 33.50 ]



Huh?


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Sep 24, 2008)

ShogoXT said:


> //////////// Summary \\\\\\\\\\\\\
> 
> 09/23/2008 22:16:11 - Microsoft® Windows Vista™ Home Premium  32-bit Service Pack 1
> 
> ...


Yeah, it still has a few bugs to iron out.


----------



## ShogoXT (Sep 24, 2008)

No.... dude i tested it again twice. The zeros are because it skipped a test on accident. I did another, ran it twice, and watched it closely.... 

DirectX 9.0c ENTHUSIAST 2X @ Map: ambush @ 0 1920 x 1200 AA 8x 
==> Framerate [ Min: 0.00 Max: 26.89 Avg: 8.50 ]

DirectX 10 ENTHUSIAST 2X @ Map: ambush @ 0 1920 x 1200 AA 8x 
==> Framerate [ Min: 1.87 Max: 39.98 Avg: 27.45 ]

wat?...... WHAT!?!?!

(Star Wars) Noo... this cant be true.... ITS IMPOSSIBLE!!!!!

(300) This is blasphemy!!!! THIS IS MADNESS!!!

(guess) KHHAAAAAANNNNNN!!!!!

Some with crossfire PLEASE TEST THIIISSSS!!!!! DX10>DX9!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## Mr.John (Sep 24, 2008)

ShogoXT said:


> //////////// Summary \\\\\\\\\\\\\
> 
> 09/23/2008 22:16:11 - Microsoft® Windows Vista™ Home Premium  32-bit Service Pack 1
> 
> ...



Hmmm, maybe you're running out of memory or video card framebuffer is exausted, 1920x1200 AA4x @ ENTHUSIAST seems to be very resource hog, my HD 4870 512 MB runs frame-by-frame if I set that graphics detail level.

By the way, new build is available.

Here's the info:

Hello !!

I've created a small utility to assist on benchmarking Crysis Warhead, much like Crysis Benchmarking tool.

*Frontend screenshot*





*Requirements*

Windows XP/Vista
Microsoft .NET Framework 1.1 (DOWNLOAD HERE)
Crysis WARHEAD (not included) 

======================
*KNOWN ISSUES*

- Steam version is not 100% yet, please report bugs.

======================
*TODO*

======================
*CHANGELOG*

0.17 - 23/09/2008
STEAM fix.

0.16 - 23/09/2008
Added support for STEAM. Thanks to HalJordanGL2814 from adrenaline forum for testing and feedback.
Added experimental system information and results submission to ranked server (not working yet on this build)
Added option to save text results after benchmarking

0.15 - 22/09/2008
Added support to WH internal flythrough timedemos

0.14 - 22/09/2008
Minor bug fixes

0.13 - 22/09/2008
Line breaks inserted in tool generated base64 string for ranked benchmarks, so posting the code will not break forum's screen layout.

0.12 - 22/09/2008
In ranked mode benchmarks is not allowed to change Time of day, Loops and use custom cvars. CUSTOM mode is not allowed too.

0.11 - 22/09/2008
Bug fixes
Ranked mode not used by default.

0.10 - 22/09/2008
Minor bug fixes

0.09 - 22/09/2008
Minor bug fixes
Added Time of day to change timedemo execution time of day
Added Ranked benchmark feature. The tool will generate a base64 string with the results and configuration used, along with a MD5 hash which I can use to see if the benchmark was ran with no modified configuration files. Any modification to any of CVarGroups\*.cfg files will invalidate results. This option is not need to run the benchmark, it will be used on another Brazilian forum to maintain a ranked benchmark database.

0.08 - 21/09/2008
Minor bug fixes
Added 25x14 and 25x16 resolutions (16:9 and 16:10 XHD)

0.07 - 21/09/2008
Minor bug fixes

0.06 - 21/09/2008
Added CUSTOM config mode
Added feature to run DX9 and DX10 with different modes in same queue

0.05 - 19/09/2008
Added feature to run several tests
Added Installer/Uninstaller

0.04 - 19/09/2008
2 new timedemos
English translation
PERFORMANCE and MAINSTREAM modes included
Custom cvars support

0.01 - 19/09/2008
Initial release with 1 timedemo at ambush map
======================

The tool have support for 3 custom timedemos record at avalanche, ambush and frost maps. Since build 0.15 added support for Warhead internal flythrough timedemos.

*Download links*

*FBWH Tool 0.17 Installer* (Update 09/23/2008 23:45 GMT -0300)
http://www.framebuffer.com.br/index.php?ind=downloads&op=download_file&ide=4&file=FBWH.rar
http://cid-0459fc515f4928b3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Public/FBWH.rar

The benchmark tool contains 3 timedemos named *framebuffer.tmd* that will be saved on folders *Game\Levels\ambush*, *Game\Levels\avalanche* and *Game\Levels\frost*. 

*Note:* None of your Crysis Warhead files will be changed or removed, just the 3 timedemos will be saved on the folders above.

Have fun benchmarking your new game


----------



## ShogoXT (Sep 24, 2008)

Dont think so, upgraded to 4gigs a few days ago...


----------



## Mr.John (Sep 24, 2008)

ShogoXT said:


> Dont think so, upgraded to 4gigs a few days ago...



Maybe it's the 512 MB framebuffer? For 1920x1200 with FSAA at Enthusiast level 512 MB should not be enough. Hope I'm wrong.


----------



## ShogoXT (Sep 24, 2008)

From my experience the limited 512MB memory has not held back the 48xx series in any bench besides 30 inch displays or higher.

Least on review sites anyway. I browse for them alot.


----------



## wolf2009 (Sep 24, 2008)

ShogoXT said:


> No.... dude i tested it again twice. The zeros are because it skipped a test on accident. I did another, ran it twice, and watched it closely....
> 
> DirectX 9.0c ENTHUSIAST 2X @ Map: ambush @ 0 1920 x 1200 AA 8x
> ==> Framerate [ Min: 0.00 Max: 26.89 Avg: 8.50 ]
> ...



no something is wrong with you .

HD4850 + HD4870

DirectX 10 ENTHUSIAST 3X @ Map: ambush @ 0 1280 x 1024 AA 4x 
==> Framerate [ Min: 17.66 Max: 43.92 Avg: 31.91 ]

DirectX 10 ENTHUSIAST 3X @ Map: ambush @ 0 1280 x 1024 AA 2x 
==> Framerate [ Min: 16.90 Max: 44.99 Avg: 31.88 ]

DirectX 10 ENTHUSIAST 3X @ Map: ambush @ 0 1280 x 1024 AA 0x 
==> Framerate [ Min: 19.44 Max: 50.90 Avg: 33.82 ]

HD4850+HD4870

DirectX 9.0c ENTHUSIAST 3X @ Map: ambush @ 0 1280 x 1024 AA 4x 
==> Framerate [ Min: 16.18 Max: 46.73 Avg: 32.33 ]


DirectX 9.0c ENTHUSIAST 3X @ Map: ambush @ 0 1280 x 1024 AA 2x 
==> Framerate [ Min: 18.85 Max: 48.61 Avg: 33.46 ]

DirectX 9.0c ENTHUSIAST 3X @ Map: ambush @ 0 1280 x 1024 AA 0x 
==> Framerate [ Min: 19.88 Max: 55.76 Avg: 38.00 ]


Then again I'm running at 1280x1024. But still DX10<DX9


----------



## ShogoXT (Sep 24, 2008)

Can you force a higher res and higher AA?


----------



## wolf2009 (Sep 24, 2008)

ShogoXT said:


> Can you force a higher res and higher AA?



no go on res, but higher AA can be done . my max is 1280x1024 .


----------



## ShogoXT (Sep 24, 2008)

Yea I tried to force too, but it wouldnt work. Its odd my system would do this. I get normal comparable FPS on other games and apps.


----------



## FelipeV (Sep 24, 2008)

ShogoXT said:


> No.... dude i tested it again twice. The zeros are because it skipped a test on accident. I did another, ran it twice, and watched it closely....
> 
> DirectX 9.0c ENTHUSIAST 2X @ Map: ambush @ 0 1920 x 1200 AA 8x
> ==> Framerate [ Min: 0.00 Max: 26.89 Avg: 8.50 ]
> ...



Can you run the test at 1920x1080 ? I have a 4870X2 but my 22" cant reach that high resolution.

Did you noticed if your hard drive is not working to much ?

How much free memory you have ? 32bits system with your configuration you probably have only 3GB available.

Last night I was trying Adapt or Perich, fighting the big alien at 1920x1080 8xAA and my FPS was going from 20 to 35, but the amount of memory used is huge, close to 2GB.


Japa, desculpa demorar pra atualizar o post, ontem tava em festa la em casa, meu irmao vai ser papai


----------



## iStink (Sep 24, 2008)

It's nice to see the dx10 version running better.  I hadn't paid much attention to that for a while.  Wasn't the game running nearly twice as good on xp as it did on vista at one point?


----------



## Mr.John (Sep 25, 2008)

FelipeV said:


> Japa, desculpa demorar pra atualizar o post, ontem tava em festa la em casa, meu irmao vai ser papai



No problem. 

Congrats, uncle Felipe


----------



## FelipeV (Sep 25, 2008)

ShogoXT said:


> No.... dude i tested it again twice. The zeros are because it skipped a test on accident. I did another, ran it twice, and watched it closely....
> 
> DirectX 9.0c ENTHUSIAST 2X @ Map: ambush @ 0 1920 x 1200 AA 8x
> ==> Framerate [ Min: 0.00 Max: 26.89 Avg: 8.50 ]
> ...



Here at DX10 first.

First test was running uder Vista 32 bits, only 3GB of memory available, the second run is under Vista 64, 6GB of memory.

During your teste, you having a huge slowdowon when the mines explode ?



> FBWH Tool 0.20. For updates please visit www.framebuffer.com.br
> Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU 6600 @ 2.40GHz @ 3834 Mhz
> CPU ID: x86 Family 6 Model 15 Stepping 6
> Operating System: Microsoft® Windows Vista™ Business 32-bit Service Pack 1
> ...




Now about DX9 could be that you need more memory and apears that DX9 has a problem with minimum FPS, DX10 is running with much more stable fps.

This tests are under Vista 64.

*DirectX 10 GAMER* 3X @ Map: airfield flythrough @ 8 1680 x 1050 AA 8x
==> Framerate [ *Min: 24.17* Max: 55.52 Avg: 38.37 ]

*DirectX 9.0c GAMER* 3X @ Map: airfield flythrough @ 8 1680 x 1050 AA 8x
==> Framerate [* Min: 10.82* Max: 65.13 Avg: 44.82 ]


----------



## ShogoXT (Sep 25, 2008)

Yea seriously, on high settings for directx9, it almost just stops. It will be smooth for a little bit then just stop.


----------



## 3xploit (Sep 25, 2008)

how come it says I have to install net framework 1.1 when I have 2.0 installed?


----------



## FelipeV (Sep 25, 2008)

Updated to 0.21

0.21 - 25/09/2008
New layout with new options
Added v-sync and windows mode test options
Added update check button (globe icon on bottom of screen)


----------



## wolf2009 (Sep 25, 2008)

How do I get my own recorded demos to play ?


----------



## maudio3 (Sep 26, 2008)

Have they got the steam version working yet?


----------



## Mr.John (Sep 26, 2008)

maudio3 said:


> Have they got the steam version working yet?



Since build 0.20 steam version is working fine as reported by Guru3D's forums users. The latest build 0.24 can be download here or here

Latest updates
=======================
0.24 - 25/09/2008
Bug fix
- Program won't start if using Windows versions different than english/brazilian portuguese

0.23 - 25/09/2008
New AA 8xQ, AA 16x and AA 16xQ added for NVIDIA GFX cards.

0.22 - 25/09/2008
Bug fixes
- CUSTOM options as reported by HalJordanGL2814
- NVIDIA driver version string causing startup error (sorry!)

0.21 - 25/09/2008
New layout with new options
Added v-sync and windows mode test options
Added update check button (globe icon on bottom of screen)

0.20 - 24/09/2008
STEAM fix. 

0.19 - 24/09/2008
Added missing sys_spec_GameEffects and sys_spec_MotionBlur on CUSTOM configuration dialog (Thanks again HalJordanGL2814)

0.18 - 24/09/2008
Added option to save and load benchmark queues
Added option to load custom cvars text file

0.17 - 23/09/2008
STEAM fix.

0.16 - 23/09/2008
Added support for STEAM. Thanks to HalJordanGL2814 from adrenaline forum for testing and feedback.
Added experimental system information and results submission to ranked server (not working yet on this build)
Added option to save text results after benchmarking 

0.15 - 22/09/2008
Added support to WH internal flythrough timedemos


----------



## maudio3 (Sep 26, 2008)

Thanks a bunch going to try it out tonight.


----------



## Mr.John (Sep 26, 2008)

maudio3 said:


> Thanks a bunch going to try it out tonight.



Ok, please try it and tell us if it's working fine on your rig.


----------



## chevell (Sep 28, 2008)

I have the steam version of Crysis warhead, it was asking me to point it to the directory where my Crysis.exe file is but there isn't one with the Steam version,so I pointed it to the Crysis warhead file in Steam which opens the bench. I have the benchmark program up but it's asking me for my registration code which you don't get with the Steam version, unless it's hiding some where and I don't know about it. Is anyone else with Steam getting this?


----------



## Mr.John (Sep 28, 2008)

chevell said:


> I have the steam version of Crysis warhead, it was asking me to point it to the directory where my Crysis.exe file is but there isn't one with the Steam version,so I pointed it to the Crysis warhead file in Steam which opens the bench. I have the benchmark program up but it's asking me for my registration code which you don't get with the Steam version, unless it's hiding some where and I don't know about it. Is anyone else with Steam getting this?



The path for Steam WH is something like 
C:\Program Files\Steam\steamapps\common\Crysis WARHEAD

If you're running Vista 64 the path is
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\steamapps\common\Crysis WARHEAD

The benchmark program will not ask for your registration code, if Crysis Warhead is running fine from Steam program it should be running without asking for any information.


----------



## chevell (Sep 28, 2008)

Thanks for the help, I used those paths you described and they worked to get the benchmark open, I already had that part figured out but, it keeps asking for the registration number with a seperate lil window. I'm not sure how to find this number with Steam or where Steam might have put it. I'm using Vista x64.

Update: I can now report what the problem was, it was my fault for not running the Crysis warhead game at least once because I was working with a fresh install of everthing. Apparently the Steam account registers itself when you run the game for the first time which I hadn't done yet so it's working now, Thanks for the help Mr. John. The bench looks good now.

 I go from 31 frames avg in Enthusiast settings Dx10 1680x1050 in Ambush, to 125+fps plus in performance.  It looks much better with Enthusiast settings and I have no problems at all running the game in multi or single player with a single GTX280. 

 And Dx10 is a bit slower but doesn't get lagged like DX9 does and it looks better. What I found interesting was that adding AA actually improved times a bit, completely the opposite of what the old Crysis AA settings did.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Sep 28, 2008)

*Here are my results:*

*DirectX 9.0c GAMER 3X @ Map: ambush @ 0 1680 x 1050 AA 0xx* 
==> Framerate [ Min: 12.81 Max: 33.68 Avg: 20.95 ]

*DirectX 9.0c ENTHUSIAST 3X @ Map: ambush @ 0 1680 x 1050 AA 0xx *
==> Framerate [ Min: 5.21 Max: 25.52 Avg: 14.71 ]

*DirectX 9.0c GAMER 3X @ Map: ambush @ 0 1440 x 900 AA 0xx* 
==> Framerate [ Min: 14.60 Max: 38.52 Avg: 23.94 ]

*DirectX 9.0c ENTHUSIAST 3X @ Map: ambush @ 0 1440 x 900 AA 0xx* 
==> Framerate [ Min: 10.34 Max: 28.53 Avg: 17.53 ]


----------



## largon (Sep 29, 2008)

Results beaten out of my 8800GTS (G92, 842MHz/2214MHz/DDR-2088) at different CPU (Q6600) speeds: 

DX9, all settings on *GAMER*, map: ambush @ 1680x1050 0xAA 4xAF


CPU
|Min|Max|Avg
2.4GHz|20.78|48.68|36.14
3.6GHz|25.21|47.03|36.38
Gain|+21%|-3.4%|+0.7%

DX9, all settings on *ENTHUSIAST*, map: ambush @ 1680x1050 0xAA 4xAF


CPU
|Min|Max|Avg
2.4GHz|16.57|29.00|23.55
3.6GHz|16.30|28.90|23.30
Gain|-1.6%|-0.3%|-1.0%
"2.4GHz" = 9x266MHz / DDR-667 4-4-4-12
"3.6GHz" = 9x401MHz / DDR-802 4-4-4-12

CPU overclock _truly_ did not gain anything on Enthusiast LOD. I ran three sets of tests each with 3 consecutive runs to verify the result on 3.6GHz with "Enthusiast" LOD. That's a 50% CPU OC and the gain is a round _0_. Btw, at 3.6GHz the system drew ~50W more power during the benchmark than with CPU at 2.4GHz (~350W vs. ~300W). 

CPU is dead.


----------



## chevell (Sep 29, 2008)

Sorry but one system means absolutely nothing. Most will have better frame rates with higher clocks up too about 4.0 Ghz. Countless hours or testing on Crysis benchmark has already proved this. We have an entire thread going about this here. CPU is far from dead.

http://forums.extremeoverclocking.com/showthread.php?t=286518


----------



## largon (Sep 29, 2008)

Heh, that linked thread is _useless_ for comparing impact of CPU power.


----------



## chevell (Sep 30, 2008)

It's obvious you don't know what your talking about and that you also can't read. Your statement is beyond rediculous. Your so wrong it's not even debatable. This forum is obviously a complete waste of my time and after reading statements like yours I have to wonder about the future of mankind. Do you really believe what your saying is true? You have so much to learn and such a small chance of learning it with your messed up attitude. Sorry you don't have the capacity to figure out what the truth is here.


----------



## largon (Sep 30, 2008)

chevell said:


> It's obvious you don't know what your talking about and that you also can't read. Your statement is beyond rediculous. Your so wrong it's not even debatable. This forum is obviously a complete waste of my time and after reading statements like yours I have to wonder about the future of mankind. Do you really believe what your saying is true? You have so much to learn and such a small chance of learning it with your *messed up attitude*. Sorry you don't have the capacity to figure out what the truth is here.


And you are _very_ rude. 

edit:
_My_ "messed up attitude"?!?
Heh, that's a _masterpiece_. 

edit2:
And just to show your _peculiarly_ passionate stand "for the CPU" is nothing but a fantasy, I ran similar benches in the original Crysis: 


> DX9, all settings on *High*, default benchmark_gpu @ 1680x1050 0xAA 4xAF
> 
> 
> CPU
> ...


CPU _is_ dead. 

edit3:
A-hahaha! 


			
				chvell said:
			
		

> I agree the benchmark [Crysis benchmark] is flawed, it's too easy to use a CRT to cheat on the bench.
> http://forums.extremeoverclocking.com/showpost.php?p=3224056&postcount=11


 


Goodbye. You will not be missed.


----------



## Mr.John (Sep 30, 2008)

There's a update available, build 0.28. Please download it and leave your feedback.



largon said:


> Results beaten out of my 8800GTS (G92, 842MHz/2214MHz/DDR-2088) at different CPU (Q6600) speeds:
> 
> DX9, all settings on *GAMER*, map: ambush @ 1680x1050 0xAA 4xAF
> 
> ...



I did a similar test here with CPU @ stock and CPU @ 3.6 ghz and get no performance improvement in Crysis/DX 10/Very High. Did not tested WH yet but look like it didn't changed.

Please, can you run the test again with AF controlled by app and CPU @ 3.6 ghz (ambush, 16x10, AA 0x, DX9, enthusiast)

Thanks!!



chevell said:


> Update: I can now report what the problem was, it was my fault for not running the Crysis warhead game at least once because I was working with a fresh install of everthing. Apparently the Steam account registers itself when you run the game for the first time which I hadn't done yet so it's working now, Thanks for the help Mr. John. The bench looks good now.
> 
> I go from 31 frames avg in Enthusiast settings Dx10 1680x1050 in Ambush, to 125+fps plus in performance.  It looks much better with Enthusiast settings and I have no problems at all running the game in multi or single player with a single GTX280.
> 
> And Dx10 is a bit slower but doesn't get lagged like DX9 does and it looks better. What I found interesting was that adding AA actually improved times a bit, completely the opposite of what the old Crysis AA settings did.



Thank you for reporting and thanks for the results of your GTX280.


----------



## largon (Sep 30, 2008)

*Mr.John*,

DX9, all settings on *ENTHUSIAST*, map: ambush @ 1680x1050 0xAA 0xAF (application controlled)


CPU
|Min|Max|Avg
2.4GHz|17.60|31.50|24.81
3.6GHz|17.34|31.71|25.17
Gain|-1.5%|+0.7%|+1.5%


----------



## wolf2009 (Sep 30, 2008)

I'll also do this cpu test and report back


----------



## FooArm (Oct 5, 2008)

i think ill try that out


----------



## johnnyfiive (Oct 12, 2008)

my latest results, which surprised me...

10/12/2008 11:50:18 - Microsoft® Windows Vista™ Ultimate  64-bit Service Pack 1

DirectX 9.0c GAMER 3X @ Map: ambush @ 0 1680 x 1050 AA 0xx 
==> Framerate [ Min: 14.14 Max: 47.58 *Avg: 32.25* ]

DirectX 9.0c ENTHUSIAST 3X @ Map: ambush @ 0 1680 x 1050 AA 0xx 
==> Framerate [ Min: 8.85 Max: 34.64 *Avg: 24.06* ]

I got worse results in XP which makes no sense, but I'm not complaining. I'm back on Vista64. CPU is at 2.42GHz (Phenom 9600BE), 3870's are at 837Mhz/1134Mhz.


----------



## largon (Oct 13, 2008)

Whoa!
That's a crazy improvement over the your WinXP results. 

Hmmm... 
I think I'll try Vista64 Ultimate aswell as I just _happen_ to have it in dual boot...


----------



## johnnyfiive (Oct 13, 2008)

largon said:


> Whoa!
> That's a crazy improvement over the your WinXP results.
> 
> Hmmm...
> I think I'll try Vista64 Ultimate aswell as I just _happen_ to have it in dual boot...



Yeah, I know! Big improvement!


----------



## FelipeV (Oct 14, 2008)

My tests, CPU stock and CPU overclocked with memory @ 1000Mhz.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Oct 16, 2008)

It would be nice to be able to stretch the Results box (or the program itself) so you can take a screen shot of all the information in the results section of this program.


----------



## Binge (Oct 16, 2008)

Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     E8600  @ 3.33GHz @ 4441 Mhz
CPU ID: Intel64 Family 6 Model 23 Stepping 10
Operating System: Microsoft® Windows Vista™ Ultimate  64-bit Service Pack 1
Physical memory: 4.00 GB
Display adapter: ATI Radeon HD 4870 X2 1024 MB
Driver version: Catalyst 8.10 (8.541-080923a-069997C-ATI)

==============================================================
TimeDemo Play Started , (Total Frames: 2000, Recorded Time: 85.82s)
!TimeDemo Run 0 Finished.
    Play Time: 41.09s, Average FPS: 48.68
    Min FPS: 34.76 at frame 95, Max FPS: 62.72 at frame 1407
    Average Tri/Sec: -49226368, Tri/Frame: -1011245
    Recorded/Played Tris ratio: 0.97
!TimeDemo Run 1 Finished.
    Play Time: 38.47s, Average FPS: 51.99
    Min FPS: 34.76 at frame 95, Max FPS: 64.77 at frame 1987
    Average Tri/Sec: -51027272, Tri/Frame: -981506
    Recorded/Played Tris ratio: 1.00
!TimeDemo Run 2 Finished.
    Play Time: 38.10s, Average FPS: 52.49
    Min FPS: 34.76 at frame 95, Max FPS: 65.49 at frame 1995
    Average Tri/Sec: -52311228, Tri/Frame: -996586
    Recorded/Played Tris ratio: 0.99
TimeDemo Play Ended, (3 Runs Performed)
==============================================================

//////////// Summary \\\\\\\\\\\\\

10/15/2008 19:51:56 - Microsoft® Windows Vista™ Ultimate  64-bit Service Pack 1

DirectX 10 ENTHUSIAST 3X @ Map: airfield flythrough @ 8 1280 x 1024 AA 0xx 
==> Framerate [ Min: 34.76 Max: 65.13 Avg: 52.24 ]


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Ambush was much more taxing on these settings.  Lows around 24, highs around 70, but the average never got above 46.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Oct 16, 2008)

Binge said:


> Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     E8600  @ 3.33GHz @ 4441 Mhz
> CPU ID: Intel64 Family 6 Model 23 Stepping 10
> Operating System: Microsoft® Windows Vista™ Ultimate  64-bit Service Pack 1
> Physical memory: 4.00 GB
> ...



This is a prime example why the "results" portion of Framebuffer programs should be expandable when taking screenshots of the program.  When you want to authenticate your results there is more credence towards that screenshot showing the very thing that is posted above.


----------



## Mr.John (Oct 16, 2008)

Binge said:


> Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     E8600  @ 3.33GHz @ 4441 Mhz
> CPU ID: Intel64 Family 6 Model 23 Stepping 10
> Operating System: Microsoft® Windows Vista™ Ultimate  64-bit Service Pack 1
> Physical memory: 4.00 GB
> ...



Great improvement. A funny/strange behaviour I'm seeing on the ranked benchmark is NVIDIA doing very well on Flythrough benchmarks and performing worse on other timedemos which are more demanding as they simulate more normal gameplay (physics, particles, etc.).

Compare your results here

Open the link on IE, the scripts are a little buggy yet and don't work as expected on Firefox/Chrome/Opera. 



EastCoasthandle said:


> This is a prime example why the "results" portion of Framebuffer programs should be expandable when taking screenshots of the program.  When you want to authenticate your results there is more credence towards that screenshot showing the very thing that is posted above.



That should not be hard to implement


----------



## Asylum (Dec 6, 2008)

Loaded up and ran my results today!!


Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     E8400  @ 3.00GHz @ 3825 Mhz
CPU ID: Intel64 Family 6 Model 23 Stepping 6
Operating System: Microsoft® Windows Vista™ Home Premium  64-bit Service Pack 1
Physical memory: 4.00 GB
Display adapter: NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GT  512 MB
Driver version: 7.15.11.8048 (20081112195400.000000-000)

==============================================================
TimeDemo Play Started , (Total Frames: 3502, Recorded Time: 92.69s)
!TimeDemo Run 0 Finished.
    Play Time: 77.52s, Average FPS: 45.18
    Min FPS: 23.70 at frame 83, Max FPS: 61.85 at frame 1287
    Average Tri/Sec: -27371708, Tri/Frame: -605879
    Recorded/Played Tris ratio: -0.86
!TimeDemo Run 1 Finished.
    Play Time: 75.86s, Average FPS: 46.17
    Min FPS: 23.70 at frame 83, Max FPS: 61.85 at frame 1287
    Average Tri/Sec: -27204664, Tri/Frame: -589273
    Recorded/Played Tris ratio: -0.89
!TimeDemo Run 2 Finished.
    Play Time: 75.74s, Average FPS: 46.24
    Min FPS: 23.70 at frame 83, Max FPS: 61.85 at frame 1287
    Average Tri/Sec: -26809730, Tri/Frame: -579838
    Recorded/Played Tris ratio: -0.90
TimeDemo Play Ended, (3 Runs Performed)
==============================================================

//////////// Summary \\\\\\\\\\\\\

12/06/2008 00:54:43 - Microsoft® Windows Vista™ Home Premium  64-bit Service Pack 1

DirectX 9.0c ENTHUSIAST 3X @ Map: ambush @ 0 1440 x 900 AA 0xx 
==> Framerate [ Min: 23.70 Max: 61.85 Avg: 46.21 ]


----------

